# 2012 Seattle to Portland Classic



## mksoct1st09 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone here participate in the 2012 Seattle to Portland Classic Last Month ?? One Day or Two Days ?


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I did the first day. Knee pooped out on the mile 75 and I had some big rides coming up so I didn't ride the second. Riding at sea-level is fantastic when you are used to 4500+, I felt unstoppable.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

Did 120 the first day.. overnited at Winlock.. then had a nice easy 85 into Portland... Spent nearly an hour in Centralia.. glad we had decided to move a bit further along.. can't imagine how noisy the party there must've been...

mile 24 REI sponsored stop @ Kent









mile 54 @ Spanaway









mile 100 @ Centralia









mile 120 @ Winlock.. cemetary









mile 155 @ Longview.. waiting to cross the Columbia into Oregon









mile 204.5... the party in PDX..


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

We did it in one day and finished at 5:05 pm. After seeing the pictures of the long lines I'm glad we did it that way. We never waited in line for anything and it was all clean and fresh. One funny experience was when we rolled into the rest stop at about mile 175. A young volunteer asked how many people were still coming. My reply without thinking was, "hopefully about 10,000".

We had a good time and continued on from there to San Francisco after spending the next day just riding around Portland and spending some time at the finish line welcoming people in.


----------

